# New Wilwoods



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

DynaPro lug mount caliper, 120-9703, with MMP brackets. This caliper replaces the Billet DynaLite that MMP was previously using.
Check out the caliper here: http://www.wilwood.com/PDF/fl195.pdf
Also have the BP10 and BP20 compound pads to test out as well.
I'll have some installed pics Saturday.
Thanks to Shawn @ MMP working with me on getting the new calipers shipped with insane speed.


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

good looking breakes. have them installed yet?


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*

So will these calipers mount up to brackets from the old MMP kits?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Tommy D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy D* »_So will these calipers mount up to brackets from the old MMP kits?

They require new brackets, as the mounting points are different from the DynaLite to the DynaPro.
Email Shawn @ MMP, as I'm sure he would be able to work out a deal if you have the older brackets.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

do these also not have dustboots/outer seals?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white_r!ce* »_do these also not have dustboots/outer seals?

No. Click the PDF above for full specs on the caliper.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: New Wilwoods (VWn00b)*

nice stoppers


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: New Wilwoods (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_nice stoppers

Thanks.
I didn't get them on this weekend








I was sorta rushing to get the car done for Sunday's event, so I didn't want to throw the kit on last minute and something happen.
Hoping to get them on within the next few weeks.


----------



## c25porter (Sep 12, 2006)

I've got a set of Dynalite's and love them, any reason they got replaced?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (c25porter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c25porter* »_I've got a set of Dynalite's and love them, any reason they got replaced?

From what Shawn @ MMP told me, was that Wilwood stopped making the Dynalite, for whatever reason, and this was its replacement. The DynaPro is a smaller caliper from what I've seen, and I believe it is lighter as well. Its just a better caliper overall from what I can tell.


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: New Wilwoods (VWn00b)*

mk1


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: New Wilwoods (highbeam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *highbeam* »_mk1

what?


----------

